# The Blizzard Of 2015 Is Chugging Into The Northeast!



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Assuming that The Weather Channel is accurate this time with their usual "dartboard" weather predictions, the folks up here in the northeast are about to get HAMMERED with a big blizzard beginning Monday night and lasting until Wednesday morning.

New York is supposed to get around 20 inches of snow, Boston at least that much, and up here in New Hampshire we are supposed to get at least TWO FEET of fresh snow.

We are doing our final preps, because we almost ALWAYS lose power during these events, since we live out in the woods.

Plenty of wood for the wood stove......check
Prep the diesel generator, check the fluids, fill the tank with fresh diesel fuel, etc............check
Plenty of food..............check

We're ready. Bring it on! 
And may God bless and protect everybody else in the crosshairs of this blizzard! Do your best, and God will do the rest!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Be safe PatriotFlamethrower. Would love to see some pics of 24" of snow!

On a side note, I'm wearing shorts, the sun is out and its around 60 F. Beautiful Winter Day in the Southeast!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The last i checked it was 6 to 16 inches predicted here. I do wish some news stations would report on this storm. I believe its an fcc regulation that they have to provide a public service to use the airwaves.

My aunt is without water. Her main water pipe burst. Its buried underground, and it's under her deck. So the deck has to come down then dig. Shame, it was a really nice deck. Going up in a few hours.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

We are in the crosshairs for 2FT of snow as well. Stocked up on food, getting some additional gas tonight, but I have to admit we need wood. I burned way more wood than usual this year. We went through 4 cords already this winter!


----------



## CrossbowJoe (Dec 21, 2014)

And this one coming on the heels of the last two kick ass blizzards of 2014 back in November and December.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

It was a tad chilly here today, so I actually put on socks.

Good luck to all headed for a winter wonderland.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

And that boys and girls is why I live in the south!


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

what doesn't kill us will just make us stronger. bring on the stuff!


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Thank God I'm not living there now. 
On a side note, it's 60 degrees outside here.


----------



## CrossbowJoe (Dec 21, 2014)

One of the key reasons I won't relocate to a snow region is the energy needed to expend the basic needs to survive it.
I mean, is it worth it? 50% of your yearly effort is to survive the winter.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

yes I see the little flashing red light on my weather radio. It sayz.........snow 4"-6", for my county. B....F....D! I'm off today, tomorrow, part of Tues. Head to NC for the day on weds, home Thurs. Perhaps I'll go skiing on Tues.


----------



## CrossbowJoe (Dec 21, 2014)

GasholeWillie said:


> yes I see the little flashing red light on my weather radio. It sayz.........snow 4"-6", for my county. B....F....D! I'm off today, tomorrow, part of Tues. Head to NC for the day on weds, home Thurs. Perhaps I'll go skiing on Tues.


And if the collapse happens next week....you be cooked.
But, probably won't. You're good for another 6 months. After that, warranty expires.....Good luck.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Sunny and chilly in Michigan,the storm is hitting S of I94


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

keith9365 said:


> And that boys and girls is why I live in the south!


Party at Keith's house!!! I'll be down around 8 tonight. hehe 
Anyone want to carpool?!!


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Mish said:


> Party at Keith's house!!! I'll be down around 8 tonight. hehe
> Anyone want to carpool?!!


Come on baby! Fridge is full of beer and dinner is in the crock pot. Wear something skimpy. No really, It's warm. I went to the gym today in shorts and a Tshirt.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

keith9365 said:


> Come on baby! Fridge is full of beer and dinner is in the crock pot. Wear something skimpy. No really, It's warm. I went to the gym today in shorts and a Tshirt.


What kinda beer?


----------



## CrossbowJoe (Dec 21, 2014)

keith9365 said:


> Come on baby! Fridge is full of beer and dinner is in the crock pot. Wear something skimpy. No really, It's warm. I went to the gym today in shorts and a Tshirt.


But came back in a fur lined parka. Nice try.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Bud Lite but there are stores close by.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

Be safe everyone in this storm's path... If you have elderly family or friends be sure to check in on them!


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Snow happens.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'd rather have 20 below than 30 inches of snow and high winds. Easier to just throw a couple logs on the fire then deal with that.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

This is why we prep. Adverse weather is a common foe I face as opposed to a cataclysmic event or the end of society.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I hope everyone has Backup heat sources, plenty of water, emergency food, barbecue grills or Coleman stoves, Plenty of lanterns and backup lights, Generators, blankets and snow shovels. Good luck!


----------



## Makwa (Dec 19, 2014)

Always enjoyed a rip-roaring blizzard. Put the parka on and go outside and stand in it when it really gets rolling. Makes you feel alive and, like all big storms, gives you an appreciation for the power of nature. Also makes me pause and marvel at what our big game animals survive year in and year out. Mother nature is glorious!!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Amen makwa.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I lived in Keflavik Iceland for two years. I put on my GI parka, stepped outside in a blizzard, couldn't see my hand in front of my face, almost walked into a Lofleider DC-8 turbofan that was spooling up and decided I had best get my 8 year old azz back in the GCA unit.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Looking at 24+ inches here on the coast of southern maine and 30-50 mph winds. I'll most likely work from home on Tuesday and have to run the snow thrower a few times, but we're all set for whatever comes our way... no store runs needed.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I'll have the lake to myself ice fishing, but damm I hate checking those "wind flags".


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

It was a little chilly on the motorcycle today.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Be safe PatriotFlamethrower. Would love to see some pics of 24" of snow!
> 
> On a side note, I'm wearing shorts, the sun is out and its around 60 F. Beautiful Winter Day in the Southeast!


Thanks, Slippy. Much appreciated.

Thank God for our soapstone wood stove and our years and years of prepping!


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

whoppo said:


> Looking at 24+ inches here on the coast of southern maine and 30-50 mph winds. I'll most likely work from home on Tuesday and have to run the snow thrower a few times, but we're all set for whatever comes our way... no store runs needed.


You're in my neck of the woods, whoppo.

Batten down the hatches and stay safe!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> Thanks, Slippy. Much appreciated.
> 
> Thank God for our soapstone wood stove and our years and years of prepping!


Forget the pics of the snow, let me see the soapstone wood stove. I bet that's a classic.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

In the Deep South, we don't get much snow. But last year we had a solid ice event followed by a few inches of snow that shut us down. Pics of Slippy Lodge below.

View attachment 9544
View attachment 9543
View attachment 9542


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I was on vacation in Provincetown, Mass once when a SUMMER noreaster hit. The noise of the wind coming through the cracks in the the window mountings of the Pilgrims Monument sounded like a jet engine. The storm was impressive, we saw a waterspout, what a great vacation! You folks be careful up there and enjoy.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Makwa said:


> Always enjoyed a rip-roaring blizzard. Put the parka on and go outside and stand in it when it really gets rolling. Makes you feel alive and, like all big storms, gives you an appreciation for the power of nature. Also makes me pause and marvel at what our big game animals survive year in and year out. Mother nature is glorious!!


When I was young (in my twenties) I used to do that with hurricanes.
Then I saw a palm tree that had a piece of 2X4 driven through it by 100+ MPH winds.
That changed my mind.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

^^^^^^^^ That was awesome!!!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Be safe and stay warm. It is not quite shorts and tee shirt weather here in Idaho, yet a flannel shirt and light vest was all I needed to be comfortable outdoors. The news said the storm will effect 50 million people. That's a lot of people.


----------

